# Switch Problem?



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

I just did an install of a pair of 942's (yes I know about the no new HD accounts on 942's they are switching to 622's later). But to make the system work I put new PRO LNB's (dish 500 for 119,110, and dish 300 for 61.5) and a 34 switch. I get a "duplicate port" error when I do a switch test. If I run the 500 to a receiver it works fine. If I run the 300 thru the switch to the other receiver it works fine as well. So they sent us a new switch. Same problem. So I have a second bad switch or there is something else I do not yet understand about the system. I have legacy stuff at home so I cannot swap the 500 LNB unless I have them send one to me.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Can you explain a little more detail what you are doing there. I assume you ran two feeds to each 942 correct?


Jon


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

Jon Spackman said:


> Can you explain a little more detail what you are doing there. I assume you ran two feeds to each 942 correct?
> 
> Jon


 Yes I ran 4 coax to each 2 for the 34 switch 1 for off air and one for TV2 output.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I have two 942's with a DPP44 and one feed to each 942 and I have no signal problems. I don't understand why you see the weird things you are, but I suggest you get a dpp44 (even if you borrow one to see if that helps.) Now I realize there is no reason why it shouldn't work with the dp34. 


Second idea. What happens if you disconnect one or the other 942? Does it work fine that way?


Jon


----------



## Dualtriamp (Jan 22, 2004)

Jon Spackman said:


> What happens if you disconnect one or the other 942? Does it work fine that way?
> 
> Jon


Thank you for the timely response. I tried that, no difference. Is there some way the receiver looks at the LNB's that is different than the switch looks at the LNB's?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Did you experiment with which ports are connected to your two 942's? SO did you try say port 1 and 3 output to box 1 and then output 2 and 4 to the other 942?


What order do you have the sat signals connected to your lnb ( example port 1 is 110, port 2 is 119, port 3 is 61.5)?

Also, what lnb do you have if you are trying to us a dpp lnb it will not work and you would not need a DP34. In fact why don't you pick up a dpp twin lnb and connected the 61.5 sat into it. It has two outputs that can utilize DPP separators and feed both sat boxes and no more dp34.


Jon


----------

